

Show HN: Easily monitor your Google Analytics metrics with Leftronic - cdelsolar
https://beta.leftronic.com/tutorials/Create-a-Google-Analytics-Dashboard/

======
hybrid11
I like the idea of being able to create a dashboard from selected Google
Analytics metrics (I don't use Basecamp or any of the other datasources), and
I also dig the design of the dashboard.

However, I don't see myself using this on a daily basis, but rather for
creating a customized dashboard for a presentation (although it'd be nice to
change the colors). As well, it'd be nice if you created new metrics that
Google Analytics doesn't already provide.

~~~
sonofabell
Just curious, what would prevent you from using this on a daily basis? And
what other new metrics would you like to see?

~~~
hybrid11
I only use Google Analytics out of all the datasources that you integrate
with. I believe the value your product brings to the table is the aggregation
of all those datasources. Hence, I wouldn't get much value out of it, as
Google Analytics allows me to customize my dashboard, and provides more
metrics.

Regarding my second point, I don't have any specific suggestions, but it was
more related to my first point. If I don't use the datasource aggregation
feature, then there currently is no added value for me to use your product on
a daily basis. Some ideas would be to create more visual mashups of data, such
as illustrating how a user got to your website, what they did, and for how
long.

So to conclude, I wouldn't use it on a daily basis with my use case, however,
you are probably going after a different market segment, is that right?

~~~
sonofabell
Yes, there would be more value for you if there was more than one data source
that you were interested in - either a third-party source, or custom data you
push using our API. =)

------
jmvoodoo
Would love to see a similar/complementary integration with New Relic.

~~~
dterra
We are launching a new app that has a dashboard component and New Relic is
part of the initial integrations offering. Also, Cloudkick. Check it out at
www.streamerapp.com and let me know.

~~~
digitalboss
wow - I've been tasking an agency partner to build custom reports for a
client, that is catered to manager and exec level, it's been quite expensive,
and taking a while to get right. Just requested access to your app, can't wait
for access - retweeted to get access "quicker" :)

thanks for sharing.

------
digitalboss
Clean and dynamic - great start. Multiple dashboards would be a great
addition, like you mention in your FAQ.

Is a Salesforce feed a future option?

~~~
sonofabell
Thanks! Yes, Salesforce is in the works. What specifically would you like to
see?

~~~
rvivek
Awesome tool! something we wanted to build internally. Do you guys allow
access to my DB? (like chart.io)

~~~
sonofabell
Hey Vivek! We have a push model, where you send the data to Leftronic using
our API.

------
8ig8
I know this is beta, but are any pricing details available? I didn't come
across anything on their site.

It looks like a very useful service.

~~~
sonofabell
We'll be putting out pricing information very shortly! Please check back in a
couple weeks!

